
Evidence that laptop note taking is no worse than hand - thom
https://psyarxiv.com/vqyw6/
======
killjoywashere
This study doesn't translate to the real world. I did a similar study in my
second year of med school (unfortunately before I understood what an IRB is,
so I couldn't publish the results), but of similar power. The findings were
clear: of 25 study habits, taking long hand notes was the study habit with the
strongest positive correlation with class standing. Use of a laptop to take
notes in class had the strongest negative correlation. You were literally
better off skipping class.

